# Choosing a Country



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello,

We are going around in circles, trying to find the right country, let alone clinic, to help us.  We want to find an egg donor that has a similar skin, eye colouring and everything else as me.  I'm fair skinned with blue eyes and brown hair...  As you can tell, we are complete novices at this, so don't really know where to start. 

We've heard good things about Spain, but are worried that my pasty   complexion would be a problem.  Now we're thinking of Czech Republic, Holland or....

Can anyone advise us on where to begin with this as we just seem to be losing days and hope. 

If anyone has any ideas on countries and / or clincs that they've had good experience of, we'd be really grateful to hear from you.  

Here's hoping


----------



## Julie37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Angel Delight - great name btw!

I had DE ICSI treatment last month at Hospital Quiron in Barcelona and can highly recommend them.  They were brilliant from the moment I first emailed them and then right through the whole process.  They have a lot of donors on their list and I can't imagine they'd have a problem finding one to match you.  I know we tend to think of the Spanish as having dark hair and eyes but they don't all!  Quiron also provide a reasonable amount of info about the donor compared to other clinics that I looked at and that was important to me.  You only need to travel to Spain once (for a week) too.  

I am now 5 weeks pregnant and still trying to believe it!  If I can help any more then just let me know...good luck  

Julie


----------



## iarfach (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi you

It is really really overwhelming to start with - it took me a good while of trawling through various pages to get a feel. It really is a case of reading, reading - making a judgement on your country shortlist, and then reading and reading within specific clinic boards. Then, once we had a shortlist we emailed these clinics to get more information on things like costs, timescales and on information provided on donors. On a practical level, we live in the north west and flights to Spain seemed easier - so thinking about flight availability is important as you don't get lots of notice to organise your flight for embryo transfer.

Beyond that, for me, Czech Republic seemed cheaper, some very positive experiences but communication didn't always feel consistently good. But transport not easy for me either so we ruled it out quite soon.

We chose Spain because it was easy to get to, they seemed to be very skilled in DE IVF and I guess it felt quite safe - but not so cheap. Also no waiting list - a plentiful supply of donors of all different types. We've just had embryo transfer at Barcelona ivf and our experience has been very positive so far. I think one of the main reasons is that they link you to a patient assistant from the very first time you contact them. Whenever I've emailed, I've had a prompt reply answering my query. Good communication has helped ease any anxiety. 

When we first looked at this it seemed so outlandish to go abroad for treatment, but it has been very straightforward. The only complexity for us was coordinating with a UK clinic who has supported me with immune treatment, but if dealing direct with Spain - would have been very straightforward. 

GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Angel Delight,
I had treatment in South Africa - you use an egg donor agency alongside the clinic (I used Nurture but there are other agencies as well). You get lots of info on the egg donor, and photos of her as a baby/child. There is no wait list. Pricewise it's roughly the same as Spain and the UK. No language barrier. It's also a great place to have a holiday while you're having tx!
Good luck!
Rose xx


----------

